
You should give talks. They will be awesome. Here's why - ColinWright
http://jvns.ca/blog/2014/01/12/public-speaking/
======
acconrad
I get that we should give talks, but which conferences can we realistically
give talks at? How do you know when you're good enough?

~~~
jvns
Good question!

This year I started by giving talks at local user group meetups (Montreal
Python), and then my friend encouraged me to submit a talk to PyCon Canada,
and the same talk got accepted to PyCon 2014.

------
Delmania
I'd recommend joining Toastmasters
([http://www.toastmasters.org](http://www.toastmasters.org)) They do a really
good job at building your public speaking skills.

